# Help in removing the battery from a Mk1 TT?



## Spence01 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I've not been driving my TT regularly over the past 2 months and have just come back to find that the battery is dead and therefore need to remove it to charge it up. However, I'm finding it difficult to actually get the battery out of the car to do that. I've managed to remove the plastic housing containing the electrics on the top of the battery and have unscrewed the terminals but the battery is securely attached in its housing. Is there a clip or screw I need to remove? I can't see anything obvious that is still holding it firmly in place.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

There is a 10mm bolt -(check size) that is located in front of & at the base of the battery that holds it in place to stop the battery moving. Just unbolt that-try not to let it fall into engine bay and then battery should lift out.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can you not charge it in place :?: :idea:


----------



## Spence01 (Mar 10, 2008)

Excellent. Thanks for your help. I'll give it a go. Unfortunately I can't charge it up with the battery still in the car as the garage I've got it stored in doesn't have any electricity.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

In trhat case once you have it lose use some wire of string tied to the strutbraceto hold the fuse holder out of the way when you remove/refit the battery makes life much easier :idea:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

http://www.wak-tt.com/ttbattery/battery.htm


----------



## Spence01 (Mar 10, 2008)

That is excellent. Many thanks for your help.


----------

